# Really odd engine issue 1999 Altima



## 1999gxeka24 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 1999 Altima with 122k miles that I purchased from a local person. I bought the car not running thinking the timing chain had broken because of lack of compression. When I started to disassemble, to replace the chains, I got to the step of removing the cylinder head (what the book said to do), and as I attempted to remove the cams, they were stuck. I gently pryed on the cam ends and both broke at the chain end. They were stuck on the chain end of the head and now I am thinking the car was major league overheated and warped the head. Should I replace the entire engine or check and deck the head and get used camshafts. Any help you can give will help.


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

replace engine , easiest swap, instead of taking engine out and rebuilding.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^...X2...


----------

